# ممكن اعرف ايش اول الاشياء اللي ممكن الواحد يعرفها عشان يدخل عالم الميكاترونكس



## الوولف (28 أغسطس 2006)

مرحبا,,,,,, انا طالب خلصت الثانوية العامة جديد فحابب ادرس الميكاترونكس, ولسا ما بدا الدوام الجامعي, فقبل مادخل الجامعة بدي يكون عندي خلفية عن الميكاترونكس, يعني بديش اكون زي الاطرش في الزفة:77: , فايش ممكن تنصحوني اعمل.


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 أغسطس 2006)

*ميكاترونكس*

[FRAME="12 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, يعجبني جداً هذا النوع من الشباب الدؤوب على معرفة كل شئ قبل أن ينخرط فيه
فمثلاً في الموضوع التالي ستجد تعريفاً للميكاترونكس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=14420
وبإختصار قسم ميكاترونكس هو زيادة وعي المهندس من خلال إرتباطه بالإختصاصات التالية
هندسة الميكانيكا
هندسة الكهرباء
هندسة التحكم
مما تزيد من خبرة المهندس بالمجالات الثلاثة, وتزيد من أداءه في منظومة العمل
ولا تتردد في وضع أي إستفسار عن مجال ميكاترونكس
وتقبل خالص تحياتي
[/FRAME]​


----------



## الوولف (28 أغسطس 2006)

متشكر كتير علي وقوفك جمبي يا (م.احمد عفيفي سلامة) والله يعطيك الصحة.


----------



## khb1391986 (15 يوليو 2007)

شكراًًًً للمهندس أحمد عفيفي سلامة و أرجو منك أن تضع مقارنة بين الأقسام التالية و التى تندرج تحت قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية جامعة أسيوط و هى :
1.هندسة القوى Power
2.هندسة الأنتاج Production
3.هندسة التحكم الألى Mechatronics


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (20 يوليو 2007)

ان تعرف الله حتى يعينك على دراستها:78:


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (20 يوليو 2007)

علي عباس جاسم.... ميكاترونيكس ... عراق

بســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم اللـــــــــــــــــــه 

بالنسبة للاخ المستفسر ارجو تثبيت نقطة في باله عن الميكاترونيكس قد تغيب احيانا حتى على مهندسين الميكاترونيكس انفسهم بالنسبة لهذا القسم العملاق والذي افتخر به جدا يعرف حتى عالميا انه هندسة multidisceplinary engineer وهذه الكلمة لاتطلق ابدا ابـــــــــــــــــــدا لا على هندسة الكهرباء ولا الميكانيك ولا التحكم مع صحة الكلام المذكور اعلاه من قبل الاخوة المشاركين ولكن الشي المهم هو انه مهندس الميكاترونيكس بالتعريفات العالمية والتي انا مطلع عليها بكل التفاصيل الدقيقة لان هذا اختصاصي واللي ميعرف اختصاصه اعتقد هذا شي مو تمام واللي اريد اوصله انه مهندس الميكاترونيكس هو مهندس ميكانيك بدون دروس واختصاص الحراريات ومثبت هذا بكل الجداول العالمية وهو مهندس كهرباء دون دروس فرع الاتصالات بجميع تفرعاتها وهو مهندس حاسبات من خلال معرفة برامج السيطرة العملاقة اللي هي نسميها جي يو اي واللي نستخدمها بالانترفيس وبقية التقنيات ولذلك من الخطا ان نقول نحن نصلح ان نكون مهندسين كهرباء او ميكانيك لاننا فاقدين جزء كبير من كلا الفرعين ولكن نقوووووووووووول بثقة اننا افضـــــــــــــــــــــــل من كلاهما بالجانب التقني والاكاديمي بالتاكيد لاننا نستطيع ان نتعامل مع منظومة مشتركة معقدة بنظامين او اكثر والبقية من الصعب ان يتعاملو معها ....... وهذا قصد كلامي واعذروزني من التقصير 

مع الشكر

علي عباس جاسم .......عراق..... جامعة بغداد ميكاترونيكس ........... طالب ماستر حاليا


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (20 يوليو 2007)

يسلم فمك يا م.علي جاسم وبدي اضيف على كلامك انو بدايه هذا التخصص كانت عند الحاجه الماسه لوجود مهندس قادر على الربط بين هذه الاقسام او ما يسمى بعمليه ال coupling لان هناك مشاكل توجد مثلا في اله لا يكون العطل فيها كهربائي او ميكانيكي وانما يكون في عمليه الربط بينها)interfacing او عمليه ال control والتي تحتاج الى حد معين من المعرفه في هذه الاقسام لذلك باعتقادي ان هذا القسم هو الافضل من الناحيه التطبيقيه والشامله فمهندس الميكاترونكس هو الاكثر ثقافه هندسيه بلا منازع وهذا كان واضحا من نتائج الامتحانات الهندسيه المشتركه مع كامل احترامي للجميع:78: مهندس ميكاترونكسي


----------



## ميكاترونيكس88 (21 يوليو 2007)

والله انا دخلت قسم الميكاترونيكس وهيني متل الاطرش بالزفه مش عارف ايش رايح اشتغل لأني بطلع على الصحف وعلى مواقع الانترنت ما شفت مطلوب مهندس ميكاترونيكس


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (21 يوليو 2007)

بســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمه تعالى

اولا هذا الكلااااااااااااام بدايتا غير مقــــــــــــــــــــــبول اطلاااااااااقا لان العيب مو بالميكاترونيكس وانما العيب باللي يكتب اعلان التعييـــــــــــــــــــــــن واعذرني على اسلوبي ولامقبول من قبل بقية الاخوة ابطال الميكاترونيكس .... هذا من جانب ومن جانب اخر هو شنو اللي بالوطن العربي صح علمود التعيينات والاختصاصات تصير صح ياحبي؟؟؟؟ هو اللي يكتب اعلااااااااان تعيين بشرفك يعرف شنو الميكاترونيكس اولا علمود يكتبه مو هنا المشكلة الشي الزين احنه نصير صح ولا نقارن انفسنا بالغلط اللي هو الوطن العربي اللي بيه كلب الموازين معكوسة جذريا وماكو بلد بيه قريب ولو شوية من اي دوله تحترم الميكاترونيكس......................اسف للازعااااااااااااااج لان الاخ نرفزني و ذكرني بآلااااااااااااااااااااااااام الوطن العربي واعتقد كلكم تعرفون الام العراق خصوصا وما اريد احجي بهيــــــج مواضيع بس اكلكم

عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاش الميكاترونيكس افضل اختصاص بالعااااااااااااااااااالم 
ياشباااااااااااااااااااااااااااب واسف يحلو يا ميكاترونيكس88 على اسلوبي تحملني ههههههههههه

باي باي شبااااااااااااب


عراق علي عباس جاسم ميكاترونيكس


----------

